# The Day Has Come...



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It's going to be the 14th tomorrow. Remember what this day is going to be? Artest is officially going to be a Rocket. Sad to see Greene go, but I think he will develop well in Sacramento.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*TODAY IS AUGUST 14th.

The Ron Artest trade is hours from being finalized, OMG. eace:*


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I feel like a crackhead after his daily fix.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

What time was the announcement? Did I miss it?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Holy crap, I forgot about the day.

SWEEEEET


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*I heard on 610 that their will be a press conference at 5 pm today.*


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*One-on-One with Ron Artest.



http://www.nba.com/media/rockets/Artest_podcast.mp3*


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It looks like Artest will be wearing #96 according to Rockets.com.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

What is the significance of that?


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

96 is supposed to be QB

Queens Bridge

He's from Queens


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...vLYF?slug=ap-rockets-artest&prov=ap&type=lgns



> HOUSTON (AP)—Ron Artest officially joined the Houston Rockets on Thursday.
> 
> *The Rockets announced the five-player trade with Sacramento that also brought forward Patrick Ewing Jr. and guard Sean Singletary in exchange for guard Bobby Jackson, rookie forward Donte Greene and Houston’s first-round pick next year.*
> 
> ...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

96 is the number of buildings in the Queensbridge Projects. There's actually some good design that happened in those buildings for a budget. 

If you search for them you can see how the idea of those projects were laid out. Pretty cool stuff.

Ron representing!

Did yall hear the podcast at Rockets.com

http://www.nba.com/media/rockets/Artest_podcast.mp3


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

sweet, welcome Ron Ron!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I just read it! I felt a little tingle down in my crouchular region!

Remember, you heard it hear first. eace:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL @ the number being so smooth even though the jersey is ruffled.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*I like him more after this youtube.He is crazy. :lol:*





<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jBx8LSwqRpE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jBx8LSwqRpE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

This is nice. If we ever play Utah in the playoffs again we can just bring Artest on Harping's *** and apprently Utah doesn't like him either so its all good.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Please do it again. :clap:*





<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FD796H08J7w&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FD796H08J7w&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Artest Arrived In Houston Today, see the video. *


http://www.click2houston.com/video/17237304/


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

The arrival of Ron Ron now lets hope for no injuries.


----------

